# A9276 and 1 Unit Equals 1 Day Supply



## lslesko (Nov 6, 2014)

HCPCS Code *A9276 *-Sensor; invasive (e.g. subcutaneous), disposable, for use with interstitial continuous glucose monitoring system, *one unit = 1 day supply.*
What does the "one unit = 1 day supply" actually mean?
Does this phrase mean it is billed as per deim?
Does it mean it is allowed to bill 1 unit per day, or that 1 unit should never be exceeded in 1 day?
I ask because the manufacturer recommendation is that the sensor should only need changed every 3-6 days, which would total a maximum need of 10 sensors/month.
Can anyone please clarify one unit equals one day supply?

Thank You!


----------



## annettbg (Feb 4, 2019)

*A9276*

I am also trying to find information relating to billing for A9276 Sensors for Continuous Glucose Monitoring.    It notes in the description of the code one unit = 1 day supply.   If they only change the sensor every 6 days than billing 6 units for 1 sensor doesn't make sense.    Is there additional information available relating to billing for this code?   Thanks, AGood, CPC


----------

